# Humiliated!



## ralphwiggum (Mar 20, 2008)

Ralph here
Now, I REALLY feel like a fool! I've been Trying (during the past 36 hours) 
to learn how to get smilies on my letter I've tried so many approaches but I keep failing! Would one of you folks show me how to do that?


( Ithink that Rakph might be proud say something like; "Ive failed successfully in all my school subects!) God! I feel so STUPID!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 20, 2008)

Not a problem there Ralphy boy.

When your typing a post, do you see all those little smiley friends on the right side? Just click on one and you will see something like :test: appear in what your typing. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 20, 2008)

Sorry, not trying to double post, but I don't know how to post text, then a pic, then more text, then another pic.

Anyway, if your doing a Quick Reply, you don't get the options of the smilies, unless you know them to type in. You have to click on the Post Reply button at the top or bottom of the thread to see the smilies.

Hope this helps


----------



## Njaco (Mar 21, 2008)

or it will say Advanced Reply or something similar.

As for text UNDER pics, haven't figured that one out yet but I think Lucky has been able to do that.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2008)

Nothing to add.


----------



## A4K (Mar 21, 2008)

I had the same problem for a while mate, till Becca sorted me out ...
To make it clearer, under the quick reply box at the bottom of the screen, you'll see 'post quick reply' and 'go advanced' - click on the 'go advanced' to see the little smiley buggers, and click on the one(s) you want.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 21, 2008)

click on 'more' under those smileys and you get like 500 of them!


----------



## A4K (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks Njaco! I learnt something now too....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Heinz (Mar 21, 2008)

argh we have created a monster  

 I must be old school i type out all my smilies


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2008)

So here we are both Heinz.


----------



## A4K (Mar 21, 2008)

Always good to see smiles, no matter how you make them..


----------



## timshatz (Mar 21, 2008)

A4K said:


> Always good to see smiles, no matter how you make them..



Very true, good on ya' for that one!


----------



## ralphwiggum (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for all your help and your polite answers


----------



## SeaSkua (Mar 21, 2008)

Njaco said:


> or it will say Advanced Reply or something similar.
> 
> As for text UNDER pics, haven't figured that one out yet but I think Lucky has been able to do that.



I don't know how to do THAT either...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Mar 21, 2008)

figures.....opps!


----------

